# Minor Problem after Upgrading 12.1 to 12.2



## Samuel Venable (Jan 30, 2021)

Noticed now when booting the VM, after upgrading, the text line that used to say:

"Loading kernel..."

Now says...

" cLoading kernel..."

This is a huge eyesore and I hope this doesn't mean a part of my system is corrupted which might've been what caused this oddity.

Anyone else experience this after upgrading to 12.2-RELEASE? Is there anything to worry about or a way to fix this imperfection?

Thanks, I'm super OCD
Samuel


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2021)

The message is defined here on line 54 and printed in line 664: https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/tree/stand/lua/config.lua?h=releng/12.2

No typo there.


----------



## Samuel Venable (Feb 1, 2021)

Interesting.


----------

